# Eagle Cuda 350i S/Map mit GPS



## Fischerpapst (18. November 2010)

Hallo Bordies
Hat jemand Erfahrung vom Cuda 350 i S/Map mit Gps. Ich wäre Dankbar für jede Info. Da ich es mir Kaufen möchte. 

mfg Fischerpapst
*
*


*
*

*
*


----------



## trollmänchen (20. November 2010)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 350i S/Map mit GPS*

Hallo Fischerpapst

Ich habe dieses Echolot und Benutze es nur am Leihboot. Hierbei sind für mich nur die Wassertiefe und der Streckenverlauf beim Plottern wichtig. Hier sind Speicherbare Wegpunkte und Spots auch Hilfreich. Bei der Bildschirmauflösung und Fischerkennung dürfen keine Wunder erwartet werden.  Wofür willst du das Echolot Benutzen? Binnen oder Küste? Bei Binnen und Speziell auf großen und tiefen Gewässern würde Ich ein Hochwertigeres Gerät nehmen. Zur Küste kann Ich nichts Sagen da Ich nur im Süßwasser zu Hause bin. 

Gruß trollmänchen


----------



## Fischerpapst (21. November 2010)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 350i S/Map mit GPS*

Hallo trollmänchen
Ich wollte es für Binnengewässer nutzen, es ist recht günstig mit GPS, deswegen wollte ich es mir kaufen. Zurzeit habe ich ein Eagle Fish Easy 2 im Einsatz, wollte so um die 300€ ausgeben.
Es ist recht schwierig das passende Echolot zu finden, mit Farbe o. ohne, welche Firmer, 200 Khz, 83/200 Khz. echt schwierig.
Danke für die Antwort.

mfg Fischerpapst


----------

